# Are all rheumatologists FM friendly?



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Friends,I have been feeling wretched lately. All the snow we had had here in NW New Jersey is killing me. I've been in almost constant pain and just feeling awful in general. I am soooo scared that the Neurontin that I am taking is not working as well anymore. My husband thinks that my DO doesn't know as much as he thinks he does and that I should see a rheumatologist. I am kind of agreeing. I felt so lousy yesterday I didn't even go to Sat nite Mass. And I really like to go to church. My question is this. Do all rheumatologists know that FM is real? I mean if I don't have anything else he/she can find, will I be treated as a hypochondriac?I can't bear the thought of that!!! Please help friends I really need a little sympathy from you guys. I am crying while I type this. I went food shopping today, and it nearly killed me. Thank God my hubby only wanted a sandwich for dinner.I need you all so!love to all, mama-


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mama:I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so lousy. I'm sure that it doesn't help with the weather the way it has been. I feel that rheumatologist are the specialist in fm. If any doctor is to understand, it should be a rheumy. I was diagnosed by a rheumy and am seeing one on a continous basis now. I see her every 2 months and we talk about how I'm progressing and any concerns that I may have. Unfortunately, there is no cure for fm, but there are things that we can do to make it more bearable ie) stretching exercises, walking, warm baths and I just started taking magnesium/calcium/vitamin D, zinc. Try to always keep yourself warm. Seeing a rheumy is probably a good idea since they specialize in fm. Mine actually referred me to a pain specialists after my 2nd visit. But that doctor came to the conclusion that I didn't need to attend the pain clinic. He said that if I ever got to the point where I couldn't function very well then I could come back. I think he based it on that I could still sweep my floors and do my laundry things like that. Over the years I did experience different doctors who thought I was a hypochondriac,(besides if they think like that it is time to find another doctor), but now I find more are recognizing it as a real syndrome. Just remember that your symptoms are real. You are feeling and living with them every day and know that you are not alone in this. I'm sure everyone on this board can sympathize with what you are going through. On my bad days (fatigue & pain) I don't do a lot. Try to remember to pace yourself and take time to rest. And when in doubt I pray. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Oh Mama,I am so sorry to here you are down. That snow storm you got is the same one that got me a week ago. The good news is it will pass.The answer to your question is NO not all Rhuemys are FM literite but many are and this is their area of expertise. You just need to find one before you waste your time.Perhaps your gp can refer or i think there is possible a list here on the forum of FM Docs. If not i think there is at one of the many FM sites--i will try to find it for you.I know how bad you are feeling now as i just went through it. I am praying for you.FM is fustrating--debilitating--painfull and destroys ones selfworth. But mama God will see us through---the Docs may not have all the answers but he does.The Nerontin may need to be increased or something else added to it--for this you need to see a Rhuemy. The good ones are out there mama and ask God to lead you to the right one.Take care and please keep me posted.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mamamia, Hang in there. I know exactly how you feel. The change in weather out by you does effect the Fibro. I'm in Wisconsin and we're about the same in the weather category as you except we haven't had much snowfall this month. November and December were record cold months for us and December set a record on snowfall. Two months from h-ll and January has been cold---brrrrrr. Ask your D.O. if he can refer you to a Rheumatologist that specializes in Fibro. I'm in about the same boat as you as far as where to go and who to see. I am sick and tired of my G.P. saying there isn't anything more to try---I've tried them all according to him. (I don't know, maybe he's right---I have tried sssoooo many things over the years). I just made myself an appointment at Marshfield Clinic, but can't get in until April 9th. I told them I wanted to see a Doctor who specializes in Fibromyalgia, one who specializes in IBS, and one who specializes in migraines. I HAVE HAD ENOUGH!! Don't give up and don't feel bad about feeling so rough. This darn Fibro is painful, don't let anyone undermine you. Just because we look okay, does not mean we are okay. Every night when we go to bed, my hubbie likes to roll over on his side and pull me close and put one arm around me---and after a few minutes, the weight of his arm is so painful to me and I have to move and shift positions. I can't even enjoy the comfort of his arm around me anymore. He tries to be understanding about it, but I know sometimes he's hurt because I just can't lay like that for very long. This is just one of many examples. And I'm constantly moving and shifting, etc. whatever I'm doing--sitting, standing, laying, whatever. Try to stay warm. That's so important and very comforting to the achey, stiff, burning muscle tissue. Wear layers if necessary. I bought myself some "Snuggles". They are silky-feeling cotton underwear for women. Longjohn type bottoms, but a dainty design. And they have long sleeved tops, short sleeve and sleeveless, so they can be worn with just about anything you have in your wardrobe. I "live" in mine in the winter. I also have an electric blanket and whenever I am cold, I turn it on and crawl in until I'm warm and relaxed again. Or I'll sit right in front of the fireplace in the rocker/recliner. Or snuggle under an afghan. Have you tried any muscle relaxers? I've been using Skelaxin and it helps take some of the tenseness out of my shoulders for a little while. Slow, gentle stretching is so good for our muscles Try to do some of those at least once every day. Walking is good, or swimming in a "warm" pool. Have you tried soaking in a tub of warm, almost "steamy" water for a while? Try some Lavender scented bath salts. Lavendar helps sooth and relax. Hope this message has helped you a little. Take care and keep in touch. We want to know how you are.Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Friends,You guys are the best. Terrific uplifting advice from all. I have already tried many of the "homestyle" remedies (baths, electric blanket, sitting by the woodstove, etc.) and they have always helped. I am going to get a referral from my PCP for the rheumy. He may know of some new drugs or whatnot. My PCP is great but he can't keep up on everything about all conditions. That's why the specialists are good.I was feeling very bad over the weekend especially last nite, and this morning I got on the board, and there were 3 messages already from you friends. Thanx again! I do feel better today even tho it's only 15 degrees!! These NJ winters can be the pits!love to all, mama-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mamamia, Glad to hear from you.I think you're on the right track with the plan to get a referral. Hopefully, you will find a Rheumy who really knows about Fibro. I know quite a few on this board have gotten some very good treatment plans from their Rheumy's. I'm hoping I will be able to see a good one, too, when I am seen in April at the Marshfield Clinic.Take care and stay warm!! I'm dreaming of Spring!Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Mama, I have not been on the board that much . I know how you feel and I have been through the samething too . I had a very bad ruemy that just depressed me and told me that fibro was just a label for when doctors can't find anything wrong . I when to a pain clinic and thay gave me all the understanding that I needed . I am not trying to be a downer I just wanted you to know that we all have been there . You will be in my prayers and thoughts . God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------

